# Is the 36mm socket required for oil change?



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

I plan to do an intermittent non required oil change tomorrow morning and noticed I need a 36mm socket to take off the filter case. 
Do I really need this?

























Or can I just twist it off by hand if I have good grip? On old filters I always used a vice grip with a chain around it to start to loosen it, or just my hands, could I do the same with this? Looks like its only plastic and shouldn't be on there too tightly.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

Or can I just twist it off by hand if I have good grip? On old filters I always used a vice grip with a chain around it to start to loosen it, or just my hands, could I do the same with this? Looks like its only plastic and shouldn't be on there too tightly.
 
I use a large crescent wrench , don't use anything with a chain or vise grip the round part of the case is very thin IMO







Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (rracerguy717)*

Thanks! Looks like I'll be picking one up.








Once you move out on your own you start to realize how valuable dads tools were.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Once you move out on your own you start to realize how valuable dads tools were. 

True that.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I think the issue is when you install it back.. you should torque it to X ft.. it is plastic and if you get it to tight.. you can brake it.
JT


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*

Thanks. Hmmm, my roommate does have a torque wrench but I think I I'll just pick up that crescent wrench and take it easy on it.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*

I just use a good pair of channel locks, it's not very tight so you won't bugger it up.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

i found a cheapo 36mm socket at auto zone for 3 or 6 bucks. can't remember which.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_I just use a good pair of channel locks, it's not very tight so you won't bugger it up.

one day you'll regret using channel locks on it..
as for people with torque specs
come on over kill, all you gotta do is make sure it's hand tight.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
one day you'll regret using channel locks on it..
as for people with torque specs
come on over kill, all you gotta do is make sure it's hand tight.

Bought the tool and plan to use the torque wrench.


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

torquewrench for plastic lol


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (13sec B6)*

mm yea... in desperation because all the stores were closed I used some big channel locks on mine. Lucky for me whoever changed the oil before tightened it down nice and tight, and I'm probably going to have to buy a new one eventually because it rounded a bit.
If at all possible I would go on ahead and get the socket, the right tools make everything so much easier.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_torquewrench for plastic lol

LOL intake and 15 hp!


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re:*

The spec is 25 newton*meters, which is 18.4 pound*feet. I've seen the plastic housing leak when not torqued enough, and leak when overtightened since the plastic distorts into an oval.
A strong hand when tightening should be fine, but check it after driving a mile or so.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

Does anybody tighten the drain plug by hand? It's _only_ 22 ft-lbs.
No? Why do you think you can tighten the filter housing to 18 ft-lbs with your hand?
And to those who laughs at using a torque wrench on plastic parts: do you even know
what torque is?


----------



## techcho (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_Does anybody tighten the drain plug by hand? It's _only_ 22 ft-lbs.
No? Why do you think you can tighten the filter housing to 18 ft-lbs with your hand?
And to those who laughs at using a torque wrench on plastic parts: do you even know
what torque is?


Same guys who torque their spark plugs by "feel". Ha.


----------



## vdub8597 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Thanks! Looks like I'll be picking one up.








Once you move out on your own you start to realize how valuable dads tools were. 

x1000.
granted, the 160pc. tool set you buy at sears is in fact good, nothing compares to the garage full of tools and fabricated gadgets for every possible fix you could think of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (Arin)*

PepBoys sells one for cheap.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (techcho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techcho* »_

Same guys who torque their spark plugs by "feel". Ha.










When you have done hundreds its pretty easy.

Becareful with anything but a 36mm on the filter housing I have seen them crack when not using the right tools.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
one day you'll regret using channel locks on it..
as for people with torque specs
come on over kill, all you gotta do is make sure it's hand tight.
lol, after 5 oil changes I'm sure I would've been regretting it by now.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

I'm doing my first oil change this weekend and my uber cool boyfriend picked up a 36mm socket on Ebay for a good price...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_lol, after 5 oil changes I'm sure I would've been regretting it by now.

I think number 7 or 8 was when I regretted using the channel locks on mine.. I was still working at a dealer, doing an oil change late in the day. I had left both my 36mms at my personal shop and everyone had left for the day so I couldn't borrow one. Grabbed the channel locks and all it took was one slip.. wasn't even the pressure. took a tiny tiny chunk out when they slipped and didn't notice.. day later low oil level light is on.. open the hood and I find the whole filter housing and lower engine cover soaked in oil. 
All it takes is one little slip up and its cracked.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think number 7 or 8 was when I regretted using the channel locks on mine.. I was still working at a dealer, doing an oil change late in the day. I had left both my 36mms at my personal shop and everyone had left for the day so I couldn't borrow one. Grabbed the channel locks and all it took was one slip.. wasn't even the pressure. took a tiny tiny chunk out when they slipped and didn't notice.. day later low oil level light is on.. open the hood and I find the whole filter housing and lower engine cover soaked in oil. 
All it takes is one little slip up and its cracked.
Well I wound up buying a 36mm axle socket last week when I was working on my friends car so I'll be using that from now on anyway. It never seemed like much of a big deal using channel locks, there's like 0 torque on the housing, it comes right off. Obviously you'll wanna use the right tool if you have it on hand.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

i got mine from matco for like 8 or 9$ with my discount


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.asttool.com/detail_...rench

used one today
my torque wrench was weird though


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

haha realizd this was old and double posted only months later


----------



## jettakev2 (May 21, 2002)

I just bought my MK5 and did not have to change oil. Looking at the pictures...What kind of oil filter is this? What is the purpose? Why would VW use a filter that looks like its from 1914?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (jettakev2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakev2* »_I just bought my MK5 and did not have to change oil. Looking at the pictures...What kind of oil filter is this? What is the purpose? Why would VW use a filter that looks like its from 1914? 

vw's and bmw's use filter elements, not a filter housed inside a metal container.
what you see from under the car is the housing, you open that up and take out the filter element inside, and replace it.
keeps costs down.


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

use your air gun


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? ([email protected])*

Be sure to screw the drain cap back into the filter housing. I broke off the nut off mine by using a cresent wrench without the drain cap screwed in.. 
It was a real fight to get it off. But in the end, I won.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

^ that's an ugly one.
At 53,000 miles and changing oil at an average of 3k, I've done plenty changes already. I don't use a torque wrench, but I've developed the 'feel' for it, and really it doesn't take much to either tighten or loosen.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

36mm and dont look back,you wont regret it.What torque wrench?


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_^ that's an ugly one.
At 53,000 miles and changing oil at an average of 3k, I've done plenty changes already. I don't use a torque wrench, but I've developed the 'feel' for it, and really it doesn't take much to either tighten or loosen. 

I had to drill a`hole in the housing, and turn it with a screw driver. The plastic broke suprisingly easy. All of this could have been prevented by makeing sure the drain cap was screw in before wrenching on it.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

I really hate the fact that my oil filter element costs $16.50. So much for "keeping costs down". WTF!!!


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I really hate the fact that my oil filter element costs $16.50. So much for "keeping costs down". WTF!!!









i paid $9.50 for a vw filter from a dealer who's a sponsor on here. just depends on where you go.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

$9 here.


----------



## jettakev2 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_

keeps costs down.

Seeing what people are paying for a VW filter you could buy a couple normal Fram filters. Once again I don't understand what benefits the stupid filter has?























Everyone has to go out and buy a 36mm socket and worry about breaking a plastic housing.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (jettakev2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakev2* »_
Seeing what people are paying for a VW filter you could buy a couple normal Fram filters. Once again I don't understand what benefits the stupid filter has?























Everyone has to go out and buy a 36mm socket and worry about breaking a plastic housing.









Fram filters for the 2.0T are actually more expensive than straight from your VW dealer. When you have it open, take a look at how much more surface area it has than a normal can filter. Its at least double. 
The benefit is it saves enough metal for about 12 beer cans, which is a better purpose anyway. Also you can buy a 36mm socket for $3.99 and as long as you know how to use it and a torque wrench you will not break the housing.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Fram filters for the 2.0T are actually more expensive than straight from your VW dealer. When you have it open, take a look at how much more surface area it has than a normal can filter. Its at least double. 
The benefit is it saves enough metal for about 12 beer cans, which is a better purpose anyway. Also you can buy a 36mm socket for $3.99 and as long as you know how to use it and a torque wrench you will not break the housing.

where can you buy it for cheap? I looked at Kragen but they had a 36mm axle socket for ~$18.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*

mine was 15$


----------



## Super 180s (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_^ that's an ugly one.
At 53,000 miles and changing oil at an average of 3k, 

WTF for? Even the VW R32 race cars in Australia ran scheduled oil change intervals of 10,000 miles... and they were full on racers competing in a national series.
3k miles is really just a waste. At least push it to 5k miles!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
where can you buy it for cheap? I looked at Kragen but they had a 36mm axle socket for ~$18.









I bought a regular socket, not an axle socket, at Advance AP for $4+tax.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
I bought a regular socket, not an axle socket, at Advance AP for $4+tax.

i don't need an axle socket, but that's alls that that Kragen that I went to had. Guess i'll try some other stores.
btw, the nearest AAP is just a tad far from where I live.


----------



## rightcoastbias (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Fram filters for the 2.0T are actually more expensive than straight from your VW dealer. When you have it open, take a look at how much more surface area it has than a normal can filter. Its at least double. 
The benefit is it saves enough metal for about 12 beer cans, which is a better purpose anyway. Also you can buy a 36mm socket for $3.99 and as long as you know how to use it and a torque wrench you will not break the housing.

That extra surface area better be working extra hard to prevent sludge and keep up with the amazing required oil flow.
Also, I am shocked that a FRAM filter built into a steel can with threads and a grip costs 1/3 the price of my lone filter.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It was a double feature as I was changing the oil on my SO's '08 Civic. Jeez, the f'n manual tells you how to change the oil with diagrams. I had it done in less than 15 minutes. What does ours have? *Changing Oil:* Bring car to dealership. To find the oil volume you have to look up engine specs.
The placement of the oil filter housing behind the air damn adds insult to injury.








The short of it: why does VW just screw around with its customers? 


_Modified by rightcoastbias at 10:45 PM 1/11/2008_


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_Does anybody tighten the drain plug by hand? It's _only_ 22 ft-lbs.
No? Why do you think you can tighten the filter housing to 18 ft-lbs with your hand?
And to those who laughs at using a torque wrench on plastic parts: do you even know
what torque is?

Much the same way a socket wrench affords more leverage on the drain plug, the larger diameter of the filter housing gives you greater leverage to reach the specified torque with your bare hands. You also have much more surface area to work with, distributing the force across a larger area and letting you use more of the muscles in your hands and arms.
FWIW, I've always used my bare hands to tighten the filters and/or cartridge housings on all of my cars and never had a problem. As Chris mentioned, after a while your muscle memory becomes just as sensitive as a torque wrench (with the same amount of error at the extremes).


----------



## MRBubble (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (TypeR #126)*

The torque of the filter bowl (housing) is 25.5 NM. This translates to 18. something FT LBS. That is quite a lot of torque for a plastic bowl, as that translates to 220 (roughly) inch pounds. That is some good torque. I personally feel a little uneasy with that figure on plastic threads. I think I'd maybe only go half that value and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Is the 36mm socket required for oil change? (MRBubble)*

The diameter of the part at the threads is about 3.5" or so. You are not applying 25nm to a 6mm bolt. In which case it would be too much for many steel bolts into say aluminum.
The Engineers who designed the filter and determined the torque spec did not just guess out of thin air.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Is there a good DIY thread about oil changes on the 2.0T? Changing oil in my previous Subarus was a cakewalk. Changing it on my wife's MINI is super easy as well (it uses a cartridge mounted on the top of the block beside the head). I haven't gotten a good look under the GTI yet, but it looks as if there is an oil drain valve for the cartridge. I guess it is time to put it up on jackstands and start taking stuff apart. 
~~Quentin


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Quentin)*

wow ive gottin lazy i take mine in for my oil changes...maybe it the 10 years of diesel mechanic under my belt im just tired of getting dirty


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Quentin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quentin* »_Is there a good DIY thread about oil changes on the 2.0T? 


http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in...g_oil


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in...g_oil

Thanks for the link. My 07 GTI must have a slightly different oil filter housing. The black tube mentioned in your link does not have to be removed from my housing to get the filter out. My filter also seemed approx. 3mm taller than the old one. Everything seemed to tighten down well and I ran the car for 5 minutes w/ no oil pressure lights. Also, I only have 4 of 8 Torx screws! My guess is that the shop that changed my oil the previous 3 times didn't bother putting them back or left them too loose that they worked their way out. I noticed that the link says 5-6 quarts of oil. My manual says 4.4 quarts capacity.
~~Quentin


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moreboostplease* »_wow ive gottin lazy i take mine in for my oil changes...maybe it the 10 years of diesel mechanic under my belt im just tired of getting dirty

The five years of owning a TDI, I'm pissed that I need to crawl under the car again.... since the ALH motor had the oil filter accessible from up top... nothing like using a Oil boy to drain the oil from the pan then using it to drain the oil from the filter housing.
This time... installed:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Quentin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quentin* »_
The black tube mentioned in your link does not have to be removed from my housing to get the filter out.
~~Quentin
That's because it usually stays on the oil filter flange on the engine. I usually just leave it up there and stick the new filter on it, then stick the housing back on over it.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
i paid $9.50 for a vw filter from a dealer who's a sponsor on here. just depends on where you go.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undwirtanzten (Feb 9, 2011)

Arin said:


> I plan to do an intermittent non required oil change tomorrow morning and noticed I need a 36mm socket to take off the filter case.
> Do I really need this?
> 
> 
> ...


how are you doing this with your hands when the filter is 190 degrees? you're supposed to change your oil when it's hot.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

undwirtanzten said:


> how are you doing this with your hands when the filter is 190 degrees? you're supposed to change your oil when it's hot.


I have asbestos hands, per my wife anyway.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

undwirtanzten said:


> how are you doing this with your hands when the filter is 190 degrees? you're supposed to change your oil when it's hot.


You do realize this thread is over 3 years old right?


----------



## scrappy62 (May 21, 2005)

I was planning to do my oil change tomorrow and can't find this tool. None at home depot. Only a 1/2" drive 36mm 6pt axle socket for $20 at advanced auto parts. I called 2 local Sears and 2 freight tools near me. None. Where else can I find a 3/8" drive 36mm 6 point socket to do the oil change? I realize this is an old thread. I see them online, but I don't have to have it shipped. Planning to do the oil change tomorrow.


----------



## scrappy62 (May 21, 2005)

Screw it! I just went to advanced auto parts and bought a 1/2" driver 36mm 6 point axle nut socket for $20. http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...cket-Autocraft_10051125-P_N3411U_T|GRP2062___ 

I also bought the 10 piece socket accessory kit with an adapter for 3/8 to 1/2 ratchet drive for $25. 

I exhausted my local resources to get these simple tools in a timely manner.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Yeah I use large channel locks to get it off. Not really a good idea. 

I'm going to have the 36mm socket before next change.


----------

